# Onkyo NR3007 Direct mode



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Will invoking Direct Music Mode override any bass management ? 

For example if I set the main speakers XO to 100hz , will Direct mode overide this and send the full band signals to the main speakers? ( I know there will be no sub output in direct mode) 

Can I assume tape out is independent of bass management ? 

Tks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sportflyer said:


> Will invoking Direct Music Mode override any bass management ?
> 
> For example if I set the main speakers XO to 100hz , will Direct mode overide this and send the full band signals to the main speakers? ( I know there will be no sub output in direct mode)
> 
> ...


Hello,
Pure Direct does disengage Bass Management, turns off the Display, and more to provide the simplest signal path possible. However, Direct Mode is a bit different. With DD/DTS the Subwoofer will be Active, but when/if there is no LFE Information, the Mains are Full Range and thus can only go as low as your Mains are capable of.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Pure Direct does disengage Bass Management, turns off the Display, and more to provide the simplest signal path possible. However, Direct Mode is a bit different. With DD/DTS the Subwoofer will be Active, but when/if there is no LFE Information, the Mains are Full Range and thus can only go as low as your Mains are capable of.
> Cheers,
> JJ


So if my audio source is CD and Flac files from the computer, Direct mode will behave same way as Pure Direct mode? 


Tks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Direct Mode actually does provide Bass Management so you will be able to use your Subwoofer, listening to a CD or FLAC when your Mains are set to Small. It has been so long since I have used these Modes that it took a while to remember the way it is implemented.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Direct Mode actually does provide Bass Management so you will be able to use your Subwoofer, listening to a CD or FLAC when your Mains are set to Small. It has been so long since I have used these Modes that it took a while to remember the way it is implemented.
> Cheers,
> JJ


My Onkyo NR3007 does not output Subwoofer signals when in Direct mode ...only in stereo mode.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

There is a setting in the menu to specify sub on/off in direct mode.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would like to think I have an above average HT and I simply have never noticed a difference large enough to forgo things like Audyssey, etc to ever use Pure Direct or even Direct Mode for that matter so I do not have a great deal of experience using these Modes.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

phreak said:


> There is a setting in the menu to specify sub on/off in direct mode.


Its set to on . However I think this only works for LFE signals .


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would like to think I have an above average HT and I simply have never noticed a difference large enough to forgo things like Audyssey, etc to ever use Pure Direct or even Direct Mode for that matter so I do not have a great deal of experience using these Modes.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Personally I think that pure direct is only acceptable is your mains in room response is flat down to about 35hz (or lower). With less capable speakers pure direct is detrimental to sound quality. 
I have tried direct with no sub and stereo with no sub. I notice a difference, but not a better/worse change more a "which do you like". Same thing when switching from direct with sub to stereo with sub. Different, but in the realm of subjective preference.
The switch between direct with sub and direct without sub (or stereo with and without) will be a good test of your mains performance and your sub integration. With capable mains and a properly setup sub it should be nearly impossible to tell the difference on most forms of music, with pipe organ being the most notable exception. Rock/blues/jazz/country rarely dips below 40 Hz. My subs are set to auto trigger for power on/off and when I switch listening modes I wait 15 minutes to see if the lights went went out on the subs. I can't hear a difference with popular music. I could flip through the AVR menus, or walk over and pull the grills off the subs to find out sooner. But it's much more relaxing to sit back and enjoy some tunes, not caring whether the subs are on or not.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

sportflyer said:


> Its set to on . However I think this only works for LFE signals .


I have a 3008, so the menu may be different, but the setting I am referring to is:
Setup / Audio Adjust / Direct / Analog / Subwoofer / On-Off

I hope that helps. This would be for Direct Mode bass management set by the AVR crossover frequency of left and right front speakers.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

phreak said:


> I have a 3008, so the menu may be different, but the setting I am referring to is:
> Setup / Audio Adjust / Direct / Analog / Subwoofer / On-Off
> 
> I hope that helps. This would be for Direct Mode bass management set by the AVR crossover frequency of left and right front speakers.


Same menu structure as yours but no sub out in Direct Mode. Will recheck anyway. Tks


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I use Audyssey and the Onkyo Rcvr for all HT applications .

For 2 Ch listening, I was using the Rcvr as preamp feeding an External Power amp and I use Onkyo's bass management together a BFD for sub integration.

But ever since I purchased a tube preamp , I don't use the Rcvr as a preamp but as a DAC for Flac files streamed from my computer . This is why I asked about which listening modes gives me the minimum audio processing . I believe in this case Pure Audio is the correct mode to use. 

With the preamp , my connection scheme is : audio sources to Preamp> Energy EAC Crossover> HPF to Power Amp, LPF to BFD then to Subwoofer.


----------



## klnglim (May 12, 2014)

When using AVR as pre out to power amp , "direct " is the best setting if using Subwoofer.
After upgrade to pre amp, if your connection is Bi-Amping, then "pure direct" is recommended.


----------

